# Semi vintage (1994) Colnago review.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I came across this Bicycle Guide review compairing the Master Light Vs. BiTitan. What a great mag back then.

http://campagnolodelta.blogspot.com/2011/02/colnago-master-light-vs-bititan-1994.html


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow look at the craftmanship in those bikes............its a bit lost today!!!


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I kept all the Colnago reviews or write-up from the old magazines. I like to post them to share with all the Colnago fans but I'm not sure about breaking any copyrights ... 
198? Master Review
Buckler's Master Light Review
Ariostea's Bitubo Review
Many, Many others ...


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

tmluk said:


> I kept all the Colnago reviews or write-up from the old magazines. I like to post them to share with all the Colnago fans but I'm not sure about breaking any copyrights ...
> 198? Master Review
> Buckler's Master Light Review
> Ariostea's Bitubo Review
> Many, Many others ...


Please do. I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

less old but particularly pleasing 'cause its the same exact C50 as mine  

http://www.2009tourdefrancenews.com/article/0,6610,s1-1-383-16390-1,00.html


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I scan some over Easter then ,,,


----------

